# Arthroscopic ACL reconstruction and MCL repair and reconstruction



## Evas (Sep 29, 2016)

procedure : arthroscopic assisted autograft bone-tendon-bone anterior cruciate ligament reconstruction and semitendinosus medial collateral ligament repair and reconstruction . 

29888 and can I bill for the MCL repair 29999 or it's included with the ACL repair. Thanks


----------



## Venkatakrishnan (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi Evas,

CPT 29999 is the correct option for arthroscopic MCL repair. MCL is discrete structure from ACL and present at inner side of the knee.

Thanks,
Vernon Kreiss


----------



## tsagememortho (Dec 8, 2016)

*Medicare denied 29999*

I just tried using 29999 and Medicare denied it as "unprocessable".  Any ideas??


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Dec 8, 2016)

The ACL is inside the knee. The MCL is on the outside of the joint capsule. For this reason I think you should appeal. If the MCL repair was performed open it would probably be billed 27427 unless it was torn off the knee, then 27405. So look at the documentation and maybe use one of these as a comparison. For appealing I would state that they are separate due to one being inside the knee and the other not.


----------

